# Cx9001



## Encinasola (8 Oktober 2007)

Hab einen CX9001-1001 auf dem ich gerne einen Visualisierung speichern würde, die ich über einen beliebigen Webbrowser ansehen kann. 

Nun soll ich für die Software ein paar *.dll Files auf den CX 9001 kopieren. 

Hier sthet man soll das mit Hilfe eines ftp-Client machen. 

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich das mache? Und kann man überhaupt auf die CX 9001 was speichern? 


Gruß Encinasola


----------



## Bührer (8 Oktober 2007)

Du musst zuerst den ftp Server auf dem CX9001 einschalten. Gehe dazu ins Window CE und dort in die CX configuration. Dort hat es einen Reiter mit der Bezeichnung FTP. Dort muss ein Haken gesetzt werden. Danach muss man ein shutdown machen. (nicht einfach die Speisung trennen sondern korrekt das Windows CE beenden)
Nach dem Aufstarten  kann man mit einem FTP Programm Daten auf den CX9000 runterladen. Die Adresse lautet ftp://NameDesCX (zum Beispiel ftp://CX_015AB3) man kann sich als anonymous einloggen.

>>Und kann man überhaupt auf die CX 9001 was speichern?
Ja natürlich. Der CX ist wie ein Computer. Der Unterschied zum PC liegt darin, das ein ARM-Prozessor eingesetzt wird und Windows CE ist ein limitiertes Windows.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Encinasola (8 Oktober 2007)

Vielen Dank. Habs gefunden.

So nun mein nächstes Problem. auf dem CX sollte noch IIS insalliert sein für das Programm.

Aber leider ist dies nicht der Fall. Da auch das verzeichnis hard disk\www\
fehlt.

Auf meinem XP Rechner hab ich das installiert bekommen, ist ja nicht die Welt, da ich hier das Programm mit der Software-SPS ausprobiert habe.

Wie kann ich das IIS auf dem CX installieren? Oder muss ich da so ein neues Image aufspielen?

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Bührer (8 Oktober 2007)

Hast du den Winows CE oder Windows XP auf deinem CX9000?

Gibt es für Windows CE ein IIS? Ich glaube Windows CE hat seinen eigenen Webserver.  
http://msdn.microsoft.com/msdnmag/issues/0500/wince/

Für Windows XP musst du wahrscheinlich ein IIS haben, der für einen Arm Prozessor kompiliert worden ist.

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Encinasola (8 Oktober 2007)

Ich hab CE auf dem CX 9000. Das XP war auf meinen Heimrechner bezogen.

Also laut der Anleitung für das Programm.

siehe hier:

"TwinCAT OPC-XML-DA-CE requires a BECKHOFF CE device (like CX1000, CX1020, CX9000, ...) with large memory. 
The Microsoft IIS (Internet Information Server) web server is required on that CE devices.


Step 1: Copy The OPC XML Server On Your CE device 
Please copy the folder "TcOpcXmlDa" from "SpiderControl installation directory\TargetDLLs" to your Beckhoff-CE device. This can be done via ftp client. The absolute path on the device has to be '\hard disk\www\TcOpcXmlDa'. The 'TcOPcXmlDa' contains the following files:

- TcOpcXmlDa.dll
- TcOpcXmlSvrCfg.xm
- TcOpcXmlWebServerCE.dll
"

Gibt es wohl auch IIS für CE.

Ich brauch halt das www Verzeichnis und einen Webserver.


----------



## nekron (8 Oktober 2007)

Hi ...

es gibt verschiedene CE-Images mit verschiedener Funktionalität für den CX900x vielleicht ist da was dabei ?

eventuell wirst du im Infosystem (infosys.beckhoff.de) fündig, jedoch soll eigentlich laut dem Infosystem auf jedem CE 5.0-Image (auch das low-footprint) ein http/asp/ftp-Server enthalten sein.

Im zweifelsfalle mal den Support kontaktieren

Viel Glück
 Michael


----------



## Encinasola (16 Oktober 2007)

Hab mit dem Support telefoniert.
Hab jetzt einen WebServer und mein Programm läuft auch drauf.

Der IIS ist normal auf dem CX9001 schon vorhanden, aber bei mir war ein falsches Image drauf.

Neuestes image drauf, Gerät funktioniert nicht, sehr oft mit dem Support telefoniert, Gerät geht.


Gruß Encinasola


----------



## Martin555 (2 Januar 2008)

@Encinasola - schrieb:
_Hab einen CX9001-1001 auf dem ich gerne einen Visualisierung speichern würde, die ich über einen beliebigen Webbrowser ansehen kann._ 

Ist die von Dir eingesetzte Visualisierung preiswert und einfach zu konfigurieren?

Ich suche für mein Haus auch eine web-basierte Visualisierung, wäre für eine Empfehlung sehr dankbar!


----------



## Encinasola (2 Januar 2008)

Hallo Martin555,

also ich verwende das Programm SpiderControl der Firma IniNet.

Es ist das günstigste, was ich am Markt gefunden habe.
(Für meine Anforderungen)

Die Extended Edition kostet laut Preisliste 2000€ o. MwSt.

Aber schau einfach mal hier:

www.spidercontrol.net

Gruss Encinasola


----------



## Martin555 (3 Januar 2008)

Hallo Encinasola,

vielen Dank für die Info!
Allerdings dachte ich, Du hättest Dich bei der Preisangabe um eine Null hinten vertan - also 200,- statt 2000,- EUR...von der MwSt. ganz zu schweigen...

Musste leider feststellen, dass Du recht hattest, hier der relevante Preislisten-Auszug für die CX-Serie von Beckhoff:

Beckhoff

1) Basic Edition 
Features: No limitation on the number of pages or process points. 
Price in Euro, *excl. VAT: 1‘000.-*

2) Extended Edition
Additional to Basic Edition: Macro functions (e.g. Password entry page, DropDown list control, table/spreadsheet control, automatic page change controls (‚Event Objects‘), blinker, online trending, etc.), multi-language HMI‘s UNICODE, Cross-Referenz functions for efficient parameter entry/change, etc.
Price in Euro, *excl. VAT: 2‘000.-*

Die Features sind natürlich super - aber der Preis ist schon happig, zumindest wenn man das System nur privat und nicht geschäftlich nutzt, also keinen weiteren Gewinn damit machen kann (aber natürlich hat man einen Zeitgewinn, wenn es einfach zu bedienen ist).

Werde mir auf jeden Fall mal die Features näher ansehen - also vielen Dank nochmal!

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## klaus1 (19 November 2010)

welche authentifizierungs möglichkeiten bietet der abgespeckte iis? Simple ssl? Oder im url user:kennwort@url ? Mit certifikat?


----------

